# Why was I pulled over?



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

A police officer pulled up next to my car and rolled his window down, so I rolled my down as well. He said something I didn't understand, then rolled up his window so I drove away. A second later he was behind me with his sirens on, and he told me it was an arrestable offense for me to have driven away from him. I told him I didn't know he was pulling me over until he came up behind me with his sirens on. I ended up with a ticket for $50 - "harsh noise" (honking)
I had beeped my horn in a parking lot at a driver right before the police officer pulled up next to me and rolled down his window. What exactly happened here? I really didn't know I did anything wrong. Should I request a court hearing or did I deserve this ticket?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

When I first came on the job the midnight guys would have a "red car night", "blue car night" etc.

If you were driving one of these colors you would get stopped after 2am. Made the nights go by and it wasn't that easy to find a certain color at that hour.

Maybe it was a variation of this method that got you stopped.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Why was I pulled over?*

Very simple and I will be nice you F**KED UP !!!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I would strongly suggest you appeal the citation.... Appeal EVERY citation and don't settle with the magistrates decision should he/she find in favor of the officer, take it all the way to the judge!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

He pulled you over because you are (Please insert your *RACE* here). Tell the judge that when you go in.


----------



## Zorba222 (Jun 29, 2005)

...Check off box #2 on the back of the ticket, mail it in with the envelope that was provided and then tell your story to the clerk magistrate when you get your court date. If your story is accurate and doesn't smell of too much bullshit, you will be found "NR" (not responsible) and you can go on with your day. If you have a comlaint again the officer, don't air your dirty laundy here, file it with the proper department.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Dear,

[ x] Unregistered
[ ] Forum Troll
[ ] Person who is angry at police
[ ] Masscops member who is annoying
[ ] Person who wants to be a cop someday
[ ] Person who got a speeding ticket

We at Masscops.com have heard your

[ ] Question
[ ] Complaint
[ x] Bitching
[ x] Problem
[ ] Story

and frankly, we:

[ ] Want to help
[ ] Don't care
[x ] Have heard it all before
[ x] Think it's pretty funny
[ x] Are going to reply sarcastically in some manner

I hope that this reply

[ ] Helps
[x ] Irritates you in some fashion
[x ] Made you 'lol'
[ ] Made you feel all warm and fuzzy... We have a community policing philosophy here.

In the future, feel free to:

[x ] Never come back.
[ ] Post on your main account
[ ] Learn to spell and punctuate
[ x] Register a real account, and chat with us some more sometime
[ ] STFU
[ ] Learn how to search

Thanks! 
-Your Masscops community


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

hahahahahaaa


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Very good 5-0!


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm thinking the officer problably stopped you for the offense of being an absolute dumbsh*t. Appeal the ticket and when you go in for appeal say he stopped you for nothing and that he is a facist pig. That should get the desired result. (at least the one I want you to get)


----------



## jdmac33 (Feb 1, 2008)

how loud was your exhaust


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

5-0 speaks on behalf of all of us here at masscops.com - thanks buddy


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

I am registered now (I asked the initial question) but I will not post again after this so don't bother banning me.
I did not think I was bitching; I saw this "ask a cop" forum as an opportunity to find out if I had truly done something illegal and should simply pay the ticket.
Some of us are actually trying to be good people and abide by the law. I don't understand where the harshness of some of your replies comes from.
Thank you very much to those of you who responded kindly. 

Jascinda


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Simple answer: Honking (unless it's going to be a cataclysmic accident) is a no-no...in most states.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Unregistered said:


> A police officer pulled up next to my car and rolled his window down, so I rolled my down as well. He said something I didn't understand, then rolled up his window so I drove away. A second later he was behind me with his sirens on, and he told me it was an arrestable offense for me to have driven away from him. I told him I didn't know he was pulling me over until he came up behind me with his sirens on. I ended up with a ticket for $50 - "harsh noise" (honking)
> I had beeped my horn in a parking lot at a driver right before the police officer pulled up next to me and rolled down his window. What exactly happened here? I really didn't know I did anything wrong. Should I request a court hearing or did I deserve this ticket?


Did you see one of these anywhere at the time????


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

jascinda said:


> I am registered now (I asked the initial question) but I will not post again after this so don't bother banning me.
> I did not think I was bitching; I saw this "ask a cop" forum as an opportunity to find out if I had truly done something illegal and should simply pay the ticket.
> Some of us are actually trying to be good people and abide by the law. I don't understand where the harshness of some of your replies comes from.
> Thank you very much to those of you who responded kindly.
> ...


NO! THANK YOU JASCINDA!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

jascinda said:


> I am registered now (I asked the initial question) but I will not post again after this so don't bother banning me.
> I did not think I was bitching; I saw this "ask a cop" forum as an opportunity to find out if I had truly done something illegal and should simply pay the ticket.
> Some of us are actually trying to be good people and abide by the law. I don't understand where the harshness of some of your replies comes from.
> Thank you very much to those of you who responded kindly.
> ...


Jascinda, stick around. No one will ban you. Your entertainment:baby13:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

jascinda said:


> I am registered now (I asked the initial question) but I will not post again after this so don't bother banning me.
> I did not think I was bitching; I saw this "ask a cop" forum as an opportunity to find out if I had truly done something illegal and should simply pay the ticket.


I knew I should have posted the disclaimer *"For OUR entertainment purposes only"*

Sorry Jascinda


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Okay folks. I beeped at the driver because he was about to back into me.
From what I've learned here, the cop pulled me over because I'm attractive, and he felt like having a little chat with me. And because he was a dirtbag, as you say. I am model from Brazil here with dual citizenship, here in US for only several years now though. This is the 7th time I have been pulled over for thing i do not believe are illegal. Honking? illegal? I have never been in an accident, I have never speeded, I am good driver but I am always pulled over! 
I do not understand this country which feels like a police state to me, not a democracy! and I cannot wait to go home!
I hope I have entertained you all again since that is what it seems I am good for here in america!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Don't let the door hit ya where the Good Lord split ya, have a safe trip home!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

jascinda said:


> Okay folks. I beeped at the driver because he was about to back into me.
> From what I've learned here, the cop pulled me over because I'm attractive, and he felt like having a little chat with me. And because he was a dirtbag, as you say. I am model from Brazil here with dual citizenship, here in US for only several years now though. This is the 7th time I have been pulled over for thing i do not believe are illegal. Honking? illegal? I have never been in an accident, I have never speeded, I am good driver but I am always pulled over!
> I do not understand this country which feels like a police state to me, not a democracy! and I cannot wait to go home!
> I hope I have entertained you all again since that is what it seems I am good for here in america!


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha ohmigod...hahahahahahahahahahahahaha man that's the funniest thing I've read in awhile...I love self-righteous people....go home.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Maybe one of you nice boys would like to provide for me a police escort back to my home!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!!

Jascinda


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

jascinda said:


> Maybe one of you nice boys would like to provide for me a police escort back to my home!
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jascinda


This thread is no good without your picture


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Jascinda said:


> From what I've learned here, the cop pulled me over *because I'm attractive*, and he felt like having a little chat with me.


I just felt like reminding you that you were issued a ticket. 
We're all friends here; stop lying.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

kwflatbed said:


> This thread is no good without your picture


Oh Harry you dirty ol man...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Gil said:


> Oh Harry you dirty ol man...


The pic might surprise you


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes I was issued a ticket. For HONKING. I was driving in Boston and everyone honks at me all the time.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

jascinda said:


> I was driving in Boston and everyone honks at me all the time.


Must be those good looks of yours lol  Either that or you are really a bad driver and just don't know it.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

jascinda said:


> Yes I was issued a ticket. For HONKING. I was driving in Boston and everyone honks at me all the time.


"This thread is no good without your picture"

Or are you a two bagger that everyone honks at to tell you to go hide ???


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Maybe they honk because you're a bad driver..


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

jascinda said:


> From what I've learned here, the cop pulled me over because *I'm attractive,* and he felt like having a little chat with me. And because he was a dirtbag, as you say. I am model from Brazil here with dual citizenship, here in US for only several years now though.


This just proves my theory that everyone is smart and beautiful on the internet.

edit: You don't happen to be a model/volleyball player do you?


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

kttref said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha ohmigod...hahahahahahahahahahahahaha man that's the funniest thing I've read in awhile...I love self-righteous people....go home.


Love ya Kate!!!!


----------

